#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Petroleum Production Engineering

## Mohamed

Petroleum Production Engineering
By Ph.D., Boyun Guo, Ph.D., P.E.,, William C. Lyons, Ali Ghalambor
 


Publisher:   Gulf Professional Publishing
 Number Of Pages:   312
 Publication Date:   2007-02-05
 Sales Rank:   689741
 ISBN / ASIN:   0750682701
 EAN:   9780750682701

 _Book Description_ 
 Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach provides handy guidelines to designing, analyzing and optimizing petroleum production systems. Broken into four parts, this book covers the full scope of petroleum production engineering, featuring stepwise calculations and computer-based spreadsheet programs. Part one contains discussions of petroleum production engineering fundamentals, empirical models for production decline analysis, and the performance of oil and natural gas wells. Part two presents principles of designing and selecting the main components of petroleum production systems including: well tubing, separation and dehydration systems, liquid pumps, gas compressors, and pipelines for oil and gas transportation. Part three introduces artificial lift methods, including sucker rod pumping systems, gas lift technology, electrical submersible pumps and other artificial lift systems. Part four is comprised of production enhancement techniques including, identifying well problems, designing acidizing jobs, guidelines to hydraulic fracturing and job evaluation techniques, and production optimization techniques.

 *Provides complete coverage of the latest techniques used for designing and analyzing petroleum production systems

 *Increases efficiency and addresses common problems by utilizing the computer-based solutions discussed within


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Petroleum Production Engineering

----------


## olawale

Thank You

----------


## javan

Thank You

----------


## mgm

Thank You

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## MINHAS MARWAT

Thank You

----------


## youcef

thank you

----------


## youcef

thank you very match

----------


## nskvc

Thank You

----------


## kpartheeban

thank you for the book

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much.

----------


## idranreb

Thanks a lot!does anybody have the CD with attached calculation sheets?

----------


## AlexIvan

Thank you VERY MUCH!!!

See More: Petroleum Production Engineering

----------


## rodstring

Thanks a lot,
Rodstring

----------


## edd

thanks a lot

----------


## Cjotaromero

Mucha gracias

----------


## amin_2710

thankyou very much

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

